# Smoked spaghetti squash



## grampamac

I am new to smoking but have a lot of experience cooking. 

I had room on the smoker and a spaghetti squash that needed to be cooked. 

I cut the squash in half, removed the seeds and center goop.  I then rubbed olive oil, jar garlic, and dried oregano on the insides of both halves. Then onto the smoker at 235 deg F for 2 hours. This squash was small. Yours may need more time.  I also sautéed onions, garlic, oregano, jaleopenos, red peppers, small zucchini, chopped tomatoes and mushrooms. 

Mix the sautéed vegetables with the shredded the spaghetti squash to finish. 

I have made this recipie without smoking the squash many times. The smoke made a really nice improvement. This was the best I have ever made.


----------



## dandl93

Thanks for the idea.I cook alot of squash it grows here year around so always fresh.

Dan


----------



## smoking b

I grow spaghetti squash every year & they are great smoked  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Your dish sounds good! do you have any pics of it by chance?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great Recipe! We love spaghetti squash and I'll add this to the recipe file. My ex-vegetarian wife is gonna love this meal. I'll probably stuff some ground meat in there just for good measure!

I think mixing the other veggies and putting them on the squash half then smoking would be good too, of course minus the shrooms on mine!


----------

